# GT: Game 11 - Clippers vs Raptors



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*<center>







VS








Los Angeles Clippers (8-2) vs Toronto Raptors (1-9)
Date: Wendsday, November 23rd
Time: 7:30 Pacific; 10:30 Eastern
Los Angeles Clipper Media: FSNW; KTLK AM 1150
Toronto Raptors Media: RTV and RSNO
Clippers Last Game: Won vs Warriors 113-101
Raptors Last Game: ??? @ Suns ???-???*

*Clippers Starters:*




































*Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Quinton Ross/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman
*

*Raptors Starters:**
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mjames0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jrose0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg">
Mike James/Jalen Rose/Morris Peterson/Charlie Villanueva/Chris Bosh*
*
Prediction: 99-91
Prediction Record: 8-2*


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I believe Mike James and Bosh are both having good seasons. The raptors did beat the Heat the other night but they have a game tonight which means they will be tired. The Clippers should win this one.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

let's hope vegas hates clippers. :banana:


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Can we clip a new pic of Sam and Cat??

Clips will get fat on game 11.
I think Kaman starts to play big and make people start thanking Baylor for the pick.

Let's Go Clippppers!!!
Everyone needs to get on their feet.. this game will be over by the 3rd quarter so we'll see Korolev again in this game.
QRoss is back.. who comes in first.. Rebraca or Ross? I say Maggs goes for 30 in this game. Brand gets 17. Sam gets 12. Cat gets 19. Ewing plays a lot and gets 15...

This game will be a fun game. Let's see if the Clips have a killer instinct.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well the Raptors lost tonight by 8 but kepts it close through the first three quarters. Looks like other than Bosh the scoring is very random so if Brand contains him whiche he should the Clippers will do very good.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

this SHOOOOULD be those fun type games....against an easy opponent 

but you never know....

Q Ross is starting ???

has Maggette opened his mouth about it or no.....


i personally think they played better with Q starting oh man his defense is great   

i think Corey should just adjust to coming off the bench if it benefits the team.....

i think he should still get high minutes if he comes off the bench

Dont worry Corey hahah 


GO CLIPS CANT WAIT :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=218848


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a bad feeling about this game but I still bet on the Clipppers.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

12 point spread is too much, so I'm not betting this time.... :boohoo:


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

i have a bad feeling too, they are on fire :biggrin:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

alexander said:


> i have a bad feeling too, they are on fire :biggrin:


you guys are kidding right? unless you're talking about the betting, which toronto will probably reach during garbage time.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'll tell you this, it's not smart to bet on either team... lol.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep23nov23,1,5582429.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Guard Quinton Ross, sidelined the last two games because of back spasms, said he planned to play tonight against the Toronto Raptors at Staples Center.
> 
> "Initially, I've just got to find my rhythm out there," Ross said. "I'll run up and down a couple of times and get my wind, and I should be OK. Every time I go out there, I'm trying to play with high energy."


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

bet the game.
Clips 105
raps 92
they will cover.

3rd quarter is the tell tale sign of strength and determination.. if the Clips take the quarter 30-18 that's the game and the cover.
Half time score...
Clips 54
raps 46

I don't expect to see much defense from the raps tonight. but they could use that same game plan to slow the game down a bit like against the suns... hummm.. maybe i should revise..
nahhhh..
Clips will have a lead of 32 at some point in this game.. but when we see Eisley in the game.. it'll get tighter..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I can't catch the game or be around but when I come back late tonight I expect to see a nice big win by the Clippers.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hopefully by 12 points for our bet, but I'm feeling sorry for the Raptors. :dead:

I guess I just like the underdogs.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i think that hoffa will be starting instead of Charlie.

should be a good paced game


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Not the best start...


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Is no one here? Just me? Clips down 13-7.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

17-13. Timeout Toronto


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Elton Brand starting to turn it up. 19-17 Toronto.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Clips keeping up but for some reason are getting killed on the boards.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Toronto leading a balanced attack while only Brand and Cassel are showing up for the Clips.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Toronto showing its inexperience by fouling the Clips like crazy and keeping them in the game.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Offensive foul on Corey Maggette, good for him to get those out of his system early.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow. The Clippers are getting murdered here. Apparently my bad feeling was justified.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Elton Brand is singlehandedly keeping the Clippers in this game. God damn he's great.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Brand with the deuce 30-26.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

32-32. Brand is starting to get contributions from the whole team, see what happens when we all work together? :banana:


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

F'in Matt Bonner and his 3pters! 40-34 Toronto.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

53-42 Toronto. Terrible Clipper game.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol, you think? :curse:


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Clippers getting outrebounded and getting too many turnovers.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Clips shooting .595 FG % and still losing by 10.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: if it werent for all the 3s they raptors have shot and made, THE CLIPPERS WOULD BE WINNING

i dont even think the clips have made a 3 damnit, if they cant stop the 3 or make some of their

own, i have a bad feeling about this game  


man **** stop the ****ing 3~~!!!!!!


its the Raptors !!!

Bonner is making 3s !!!! BONNER!!!!!!!!# :curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

they are losing cuz the raptors have made like am illion 3s thats the only reason...

stop teh ****ing 3s, ore make some too **** 


3s 3s 3s 3s


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Corey Magette airball 3, CUTTINO is the 3 guy :curse: :curse: :curse: !!!!!!

Corey how many turnovers ????? :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think we'll win this game, we just won't win by 12.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

lead trimmed to 6


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

lead trimmed to 4


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't lose faith on the game, don't lose faith on the bet.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

60-57 Mags converts one of 2


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Jalen Rose Travels

Arujo commits another foul.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

MAggette hits a jumper and lead is trimmed to 1 59-60 Toronto.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Bosh hits a jumper and a 3 point lead for the Raptors.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Brand commits another foul.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Damn it, we need to trim the lead more.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Brand Commits another foul and Bosh extends the lead to 6 again


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Brand with a good shot!

4 point lead again.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Mags with a steal and a shooting foul on Rose.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

He hits the first free throw.

Hits second and Cassell fouls bosh on other end.

Villanueava enters for Araujo

Bosh hits first free throw.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

He hits the second free throw.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Cassell hits another jumper. 67-65


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

ANOTHER foul on BRAND what the hell!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

No wait that was on MAgs.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Bosh hits both and lead is 69-65


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

KAMAN SLAMS IT IN!!! :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Bah, Bosh slams back... 71-67


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Villanuava hits a three and lead is 5 again after Mags hits a jumper.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Jalen rose hits a three, then fouls Mags.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I meant Elton, he hits the first.

He misses second, and Q Ross comes in for Kaman.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

okay toronto are not underdogs now...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Los Angeles commits a time out after Villanueva fouls.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Maggette hits both.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

As long as we can cut the lead to 5 we can win.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Mobley with an offensive foul, oh and score is 81-76 Toronto lead.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Calderon misses a layup and Mags rebounds.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Double dribble on Maggette.

Villanuava misses a 3.

Ross rebounds, and a shotting foul on "Bonner"

We can cut it to 3!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Maggette hits first.

Dunleavy substitutes in defense for the final 2-3 seconds.

Mags hits the second and Peterson misses a three from way outside.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Start of the fourth and Mike James misses a three.

I like that guys name, Mike James.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Graham fouls Maggette, and he makes the first free throw. 

He hits the second, Caldron misses a layup on the other end.

80-81 Raptors lead.

REbraca fouls Villanuava


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Villanueva makes 1 of 2.

80-82 Toronto lead.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

nvm, he hit both, i thought he missed one though.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Rebraca scores and its' a 1 point game. Calderon misses, and mags rebounds.

Mobley misses, and Graham rebounds...

gah we just need to take the LEAD!

Ewing commits a shooting foul on Calderon.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Calderon hits both.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Villanueva with another personal foul.

Clips with an 8 second back court violation... :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Mobley.... :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank god theres always Corey. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brand is my daddy.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Most horrific call of the season so far. No charge thre.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Where are we at in the game? NBA.com sucks at courtside live...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice foul by Brand, and then JAmes missed the first free throw. I just got here, and looking at the boxscore, I cannot see how this game is so close.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

We can't play well everyday I suppose. Maybe the fact that Wilcox/ Rebraca and Kaman have got 6 rebounds combined...maggette by himself has more


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Dang, that was closer than it should have been. But a win is a win, even if we lose our vBookie bets.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Well anyway we won 103-100. Love to know what happened for us to be on a such a severe comeback...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

we should not have won this game, sorry but the way clips played, they did not deserve to win, it seemed like they forgot they had a game, or they already ate there damn turkey, did not like the game ONE BIT, but i loved Maggettes performance


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I give Maggette a 7 in today's performance. He commited a lot of stupid turnovers. I say they were stupid because he wasn't being pressure when commited them. The one thing I love about his game is the way he attacks the basket. Either he gets foul when he drives or ends up making a high percentage shot.

The players of the game today for me where Brand and Cassel. Both made huge shots at the end of the game. Brand also was superb on the defensive end. He got 3 or 4 big block shots at the end of the game to help clippers with their comeback. So far he's been the MVP not only for the clppers, but also of the league.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

it was interesting that singleton didn't get any time, we were getting killed on boards. the raptors had 15 offensive. :curse: i hope were a good game on friday, lets try to steal a win :clap: 
P.S.: anyone have new news on shaun, we could really use him


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Not fair.
In most of the game, you had 6 players while we had 4. 
And if you don't understand, I'll explain it in two words: Jalen Rose.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh man, I was reading and the Clippers were up for the first time with 2.5 minutes left in the game. The Clippers shot a lot better than the Raptors so I am guessing the 15 to 5 TO's against the Clippers must have really hurt them. Just looking at the stats it looks like Cassell and Maggette had really big games. Brand had a good stat day too but not as well as Cassell and Maggette, he did grab 13 boards which is always impressive. I guess a win is a win no matter how it happened.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers24nov24,1,3709495.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> "Tremendous," Dunleavy said. "I'm proud of our guys for not giving up. Win or lose this game, they played their hearts out all the way down.
> 
> "We had that last year, our guys played hard, I really believe that. But this year, we're changing the outcomes of these close games by making some bigger plays and bigger stops at the end."





> "In the fourth quarter, I took him out to try to give him some type of a rest, and he said, 'No, I'm ready to go,' " Dunleavy said. "He was great."





> "It does concern me a little bit, because the expectations could get so high," Brand said. "Everybody expects you to do this and do that, but you're going to have your bad days, every team does.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

What a terrible game until the end. Also was a good show of why i dont think maggette is an all star yet. I couldnt believe he scored so many points...most of the game, every single time he had it or shot it i cringed. You dont cringe at all star players. In the first 3 quarters he had some terrible shot selection, stupid turnovers, and 3 times, he missed an opportunity for a 3 point bucket, by missing easy shots right after he was fouled, either layups or within 4-5 feet. 

But, this is a team where magette CAN make his mistakes without completely killing our chances like last year. Because he can throw up a brick, but cassell and brand and mobley then pick up the slack. 

Kaman had a good game, but I have no idea why dunleavvy put him on bosh. What a mismatch. Could have been a mistmatch for the clippers but they only got him in the post like twice. Kaman should have been on araujo instead of brand. Brand also would have been better guarding the speedy bosh. 

Singleton was desperately needed in this game. Clippers were being killed on the offensive glass. 

Ross played absolutely putridly, he must still not be fully recovered. Did have a nice deflection or two though.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the thing that frustrated me although the game was exciting as hell   especially with the W, 

was that they were within 3 or 2 A WHOLE LOT, and they just couldnt get any closer

they would get stop, and they wouldnt score, or they would score but theny couldnt stop

them on the other end....


chriS kaman with the clutch HOOK!!!!


haha!

and yeah, like yamaneko said, me having doubts n cringing with Corey shooting

keeps heem from being an all-start and the stupid turnovers.....Elton on the other hand..

wow his block on i think it was Jalen Rose from the perimeter i forgot, and then the shot 

at the other end, that whole sequence was a reason why i think he should be voted to the

All-Star game this season more than ever.... :clap: :cheers: :cheers: Clippers

keep it going!!!!

   

man, they better woop on the Nuggets, even the lakers beat the Nuggets haha!

the refs better watch Carmelo, and his posting up AND ALWAYS HOOKING to get to the hoop

he does that like 99% of the time...when he posts...and they better stop the Alley Oops

if they contain that it should be an easy W

but more important the Hookin on Carmelo cuz he always gets away with it :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

what did u guys think of the raptors team?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

madman said:


> what did u guys think of the raptors team?


they are way better then the record shows, at least the way they played last night, and cvill's proving to be one hell of a pick and proving all the people writing em off wrong. and re def. headed into the right direction


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

madman said:


> what did u guys think of the raptors team?


The raptors are a lot like the clippers were a couple of years ago. A good core unit, but they just fall apart in the 4th quarter due to a lack of veteran leadership.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

^ Too bad its our veterans - most notably Rose, and Peterson - that are the ones that aren't performing.

You replace Rose with Calderon, and Bonner with Charlie in the 4th, and we probably win the game.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*awesome game. Win these type of close games will give the Clippers a lot of confidence *


----------

